# Discount wholesale/bulk order for Phoenix Phire



## tkn77 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I read in several posts that some people ordered their heat presses in bulk and got it at a really great price. I am thinking of getting the Phoenix Phire 16x16 or 16x20 press and was wondering if there is anyone out there who would like to join me in a group purchase from the manufacturer?

I think we can pay directly to them individually so you don't have to worry about scams. Just as long as we can confirm a certain amount (i'm guessing 10 presses??) 

Anyone interested? Please respond to this post or PM me. 

Thanks!
Tuan


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Josh from Imprintables is already offering a discount for forum members here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_imprintablesexclusive.htm


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

how much do they cost wholesale?


----------



## credible (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey, Rodney!

Does this offer even include international customers? Or do they even ship internationally?


----------

